# Ringed Lighting Circuits



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Jerry builders/elcamatricians?


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

someone who thought they knew, seen it several times:thumbsup:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

could be nasty if you werent expecting to find a ring and end up on the end of the other leg of it.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I've seen this done a couple of times cornish,the last one i saw was done by the owner that lived there.
He had done it ' because the sockets are on a ring so i wired the lights on a ring main '

His clipping was beaut cornish,just a crap idea :laughing:

Chris


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Lifting weights.*

Ivelay everydayway asway oughthay itsway ouryay astlay andway oneway ayday.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

scrooge said:


> Ivelay everydayway asway oughthay itsway ouryay astlay andway oneway ayday.



Erm, can someone please translate this into English? :001_huh:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Translates to the input of way too much alcohol while typing.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

scrooge said:


> Ivelay everydayway asway oughthay itsway ouryay astlay andway oneway ayday.


 Spell check we dont need any stinking Spell check!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

It actually translates as

"Live every day as though it's your last, and one day" :whistling2:


Though why they thought it worth the calorie expenditure in writing it beats me:laughing:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Form of pig-latin maybe? :laughing:


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Translation.*

Rong and Trimix-leccy correct. headrec orrectcay. Ecopat and #8,bah,humbug.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

WTF? Ok man, whatever.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*lifting weights*



Ecopat said:


> WTF? Ok man, whatever.


What was fun?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Come accross ring lighting myself. There is a good reason to install it - and not against any Regs since it can be classified as a non standard circuit. But as Chris says. It's a bad idea.

Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

frank said:


> Come accross ring lighting myself. There is a good reason to install it - and not against any Regs since it can be classified as a non standard circuit. But as Chris says. It's a bad idea.
> 
> Frank




what is the good reason to install it ?


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

By making it a ring Phillip it doubles the capacity of the circuit as in a socket ring main so you could use this to supply a larger quantity of lights or more powerfull fittings so instead of 11 amp capacity you could get away with 20 amp.
And as Frank ponts out there is nothing in the regulations to say you cant use it as a none standard circuit. 

the crap side is that later on if someone came along to do an alteration and didnt realise it was actually a ring and broke into it thus splitting the ring,it could end up being overloaded and a fire hazzard.
We don't use lighting ringmains usually so you wouldn't expect to come across them too often.

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

te idiot was me , i fed thr breaker the wrong way when i did not spot it and split the two cables up.
shouls fix notice in board!


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Cornish has highlighted another problem with the lighting ring there Phillip,he didnt realise it was a ring and fed it with two mcbs,could be quite a hazzard.
As he also says " It should have been marked at the consumer end " that it was a ring main.

Still if europe has anything to do with our wiring systems ( It usually does poke its nose in and make us tow the line while the rest of the european community does as it wants , no change there then ! "
we will soon be getting rid of the good old ring main in favour of the radial , just means we will end up with a shed full of wires at the consumer unit , NICE !

While on the subject of consumer units have you seen the length of the new 17th ed units ?

You need a warning bleeper on one end of it when you turn it round :laughing:
They are long !

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*17th edition boards*

Yes no what you mean about the length of the new units. need some wall to fit them on.
Problems occur when you change your old wylex 604 for a unit thats over 600mm long and none of your neutrals and cpc's are long enough to reach the bar.
Tried the Hager units they where total crap only 6 plus 6 on two rcds non adjustable bus bars but a really long board.
The Mk sentry one i fitted friday was a good board despite the length.
Four neutral bars,two RCD plenty of optoins to cut busbars and fit RCBos as well as two rcd's or unprotected ways.
Not tried Wylex or Crabtree yet.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

ha ha i thought the hager boards where a joke,its cheap and tacky looking,certainly wouldn't want that in an obvious position !

I've always liked MK stuff and always use their sockets and switches,though i have had quite a run on MEM stuff of late.
must admit have not used Wylex for a long time possibly the last time was when they introduced split load boards :laughing:

Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Crabtree used to be sh!t hot but went cheap and nasty a few years ago,when i first started out i used nothing but Crabtree

Chris


----------

